# Walstad Method covered tanks



## FlatfishTanker (Sep 17, 2019)

I just finished reading the Walstad book. In her book, Ms. Walstad disclosed that she uses glass lids on her tanks. She didn't specify why she does this, or I could have missed it. But given that she is a big advocate of letting her plants emerge from the surface to take CO2 from the air (The Aerial Advantage), I would think she wouldn't want to cover her tanks. At least not completely. Is covering the tank solely to cut down evaporation, or is there something else going on that I'm missing?

Wayne


----------



## fpn (Mar 28, 2018)

Even if you have a glass or other lid, you would want some small openings for equipment, e.g. heater, filter, etc. which should be enough for the surface plants, but also for oxygen exchange in non lighting periods.

A lid:

* reduces evaporation
* improves insulation - so your heater uses less electricity
* keeps fish & shrimp jumping out

On the minus - it reduces light from your planted aquarium light.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

FlatfishTanker said:


> I just finished reading the Walstad book. In her book, Ms. Walstad disclosed that she uses glass lids on her tanks. She didn't specify why she does this, or I could have missed it. But given that she is a big advocate of letting her plants emerge from the surface to take CO2 from the air (The Aerial Advantage), I would think she wouldn't want to cover her tanks. At least not completely. Is covering the tank solely to cut down evaporation, or is there something else going on that I'm missing?
> 
> Wayne


I can't remember where in the book I saw it but I thought she mentioned that she covered the tanks to limit evaporation. She does limited water changes so the buildup of tds is inevitable. One way to cut down on that is to top off less with freshwater which requires less evaporation. 

She however mentioned she lets plants grow emersed whenever possible including one time where the plant grew so large it completely covered the outside of the tank on one side. Thus a lid completely sealing off the tank is impossible but any bit would still help.


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

You can always drop the water level and have emersed plants under the lid. I would say evaporation and fish jumping are the main reasons people add lids.


----------



## FlatfishTanker (Sep 17, 2019)

*Planted tank lids*



tamsin said:


> You can always drop the water level and have emersed plants under the lid. I would say evaporation and fish jumping are the main reasons people add lids.


Yes! A friend of mine told me the same thing. I have a 55 tall. It is very tall, and I was actually considering not using it because of that. I was concerned that it would take too long for my emergent pants to reach the surface. But why not lower the surface! Sometimes the answer is TOO obvious and we just can't see it. Thanks. AND, I can use a lid and have plenty of room for the plant(s) to grow in the space above the surface and below the lid. Because I have another reason to use a lid. My cat!


----------

